
How I got shit done in 25% less time by using Time Blocking - vsergiu
http://blog.focusplanner.co/2016/01/15/how-i-got-sht-done-in-25-less-time-by-using-time-blocking/
======
Chris2048
> Completely remove Facebook desktop notifications > Close all your social
> accounts and extra windows

Are we talking about work productivity here? Well of course you don't browse
SMN!

